# Stolen Horsebox Tonight Please Read



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

STOLEN HORSEBOX TONIGHT FROM THE CHATHAM AREA KENT UK REG H456 MUK IF SEEN PLEASE CONTACT SAM ON 0784 3235822 OR POLICE.

MANY THANKS 

mazzi x


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Did you get it back? x


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

No she didnt, she is Heart broken, thanks for asking.

mazzi xx


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

that is so sad i hope you get it back i will keep a look out when we are out at shows


----------

